# Card scraper sharpening method



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I used various size steels, up to 16" x 3", in the clay modeling work when I was an automotive sculptor/designer. This jig was attached to my tool box and the steels were immediatedly square edged and sharp. It keeps the edge at a perfect 90 degrees, ready for burnishing with a hardened round burnisher or a screwdriver handle, either will work. We didn't burnish the edge, since the clay is softer than wood. The jig is made in 2 parts, the vertical and the horizontal which has a rabbet the size of the mill file, minus a touch, to provide clamping pressure with the through bolts. :smile: bill


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> I used various size steels, up to 16" x 3", in the clay modeling work when I was an automotive sculptor/designer. This jig was attached to my tool box and the steels were immediatedly square edged and sharp. It keeps the edge at a perfect 90 degrees, ready for burnishing with a hardened round burnisher or a screwdriver handle, either will work. We didn't burnish the edge, since the clay is softer than wood. The jig is made in 2 parts, the vertical and the horizontal which has a rabbet the size of the mill file, minus a touch, to provide clamping pressure with the through bolts. :smile: bill


I watched a utube video where the fellow showed how to sharpen without turning the edges. He just used a mill bastard in a jig sort of like you describe. Only his was turned up so he bore down on the file. Went directly to the wood with it and it worked great. I tried the same thing and found it was quit satisfactory. Four trips down the file per edge and it's done! Get's dull a little quicker, I think. But the time saved by not turning the edge made up for the slightly more frequent trips to the file.
Gene


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

There are many burnishers on the market, but the rounded surface of a gouge works great. Just use a very dull one or be very mindful of what you do! It only takes a few strokes increasing the angle from 0 to about 15 degrees. You can actually do all four edges on both sides and slice lace-like shavings until your thumbs are well-done and screaming! The burr can be re-done several times before you have to re-file.


----------

